# Seeking work



## Tiffany (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm trying to start my new life in Dubai from Dec 07 beginning of 08

Ive recently become a qualified Interior Designer & thus seeking work in Dubai!

If anyone knows of where i should start or just some general advice, please feel free...

Many thanks to those who help

& to the rest, Kind regards 

tc...Yallah


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

good demand for interior designers 

search in the yellow pages for companies and try meeting ppl in exhibitions 

check this link (i cant post it here fully) 
dicec.ae Events Calendar Dubai International Convention and Exhibition Centre

most good companies are located on sheikh zayed road check for companies
there first


----------

